# Jon boat tourneys guys......look here!!!!



## bsanders (Mar 8, 2017)

Dixie and Elco are at it again!!!! Dixie Jon Boat Anglers, working along with Elco Electric Outboards are presenting to the public a chance to win a brand new Elco motor.You must fish all five of the Dixie/Elco qualifiers to be eligible......full info at
www.dixiejonboatanglers.com


----------

